# Take a sharp compass point to the paint work



## terryterryd (Sep 23, 2016)

Is it worth trying to "pick out" a less than satisfactory stone chip repair job?

I have paint chip repairs that are nice, smooth and glossy - but the colour match is not particularly good. It's Stornoway Grey for a 09 Land Rover, but the paint kit has a blue hue to it - it's not a grey as I would have hoped! (Also it's metallic, so I read elsewhere that a colour match would be harder)

Being a newbie, I tried to keep the faith that the colour would be right at that final polish (oh how wrong! doh!)

What it means is, is that the stone chips still look like they are there - however brushing your fingers over them it's silky smooth(!)... Some consolation I suppose...

--

I don't know how to undo the job without doing something drastic like taking a dowel or point to the body work and 'picking' the stone chip repair out and starting again.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers,
TTD


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I guess if you are not happy with the match then the paint will have to come out.
I've used a dremel with a very fine stone to clean out stonechips.


----------

